# Son's 1st. bow kill (11/2/10)



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Took my 12 year old back out this evening. Button buck came out around 6. He hung up around 60 yrds. and about 30 minutes later came down the hill to us. Perfect broadside shot at 23 yrds. Passed thru both lungs. He went about 30 yrds. and tumbled over. This is only his 2nd deer and man was he excited. Way to go son!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tell you son, great job!!


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats good stuff Great job!!!!! can't wait till my sons are old enough to go


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

AWESOME! Nice work.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like a great shot. good job..


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Nice! I believe if you drag your kids deer out now they will drag yours out later down the road.


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

congrats to you and your son!


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats to your son!! Can't wait to take my daughter out!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

That is what its all about! Be a proud Papa!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi 5, very nice!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Papascott said:


> That is what its all about! Be a proud Papa!


Ditto that! Great job youngster!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Kudos to you and your son! No better bond between a father and son who hunt and fish together. I'll never forget those moments with my father and I'm sure your son never will either!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Good job mdp5094's son! Go Tigers! Is that called the "Bum Buck"?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

looks like some good shootin there and some mighty tasty eats! cant wait til my son gets his first, not sure who is more excited me or him, can only guess how proud you are of your boy!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

congrats to you and your son!! First bow kill is always very exciting


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go!
LindyRigger


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice job, Chase!!!!!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice job! I'll be taking my 11 year old daughter out on youth season, hope we have the same luck.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Now that my son is so into deer hunting, I dont even care if I shoot one. I spend most of my time trying to get him 1 each year. Now, I'm putting effort into getting him his 1st. buck. He has a couple days off school next week. He's already saying how excited he is to spend all day on stand. Can't wait!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

nice deer congrats to the young man


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job!! You'll remember your first bow deer forever young man - congratulations! And a great shot too!

Nothing better than spending father/son time in the woods IMO!!!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Good job!!! Way to go, and keep at it!


----------

